# Contact Management Software



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

The time has come. I need to invest in a good contACt management system and would like some feedback on what some of the bigger companies here are using. 

Please include details as to whether you are using:

1. Mac/PC

2. Cloud or Desktop

3. Integration with accounting or using strictly for lead/marketing

Is anyone here fully integrating accounting, project management and cost analysis and does it make a difference in your bottom line.

Thanks in advance for the feedback


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

The best....Market Sharp. Look into it, you will be very pleased.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> The time has come. I need to invest in a good *content* management system


Heidi, are you asking about contact (leads/customers) management, or content (website/blog) management?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> The best....Market Sharp. Look into it, you will be very pleased.


$60 + a month? Yikes, kinda pricy if you're not a large company.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> $60 + a month? Yikes, kinda pricy if you're not a large company.


I think that the software was like $4k. Yes expensive, but it does the trick. The monthly is for online. We don't have that. 
It is made for "larger" companies with a large database of customers. Smaller company, I would go with QB Customer Manager.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Just saw it online, $4,995 for the Pro but it goes all the way down to $1,200. 
We have the Pro....unfortunately


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Heidi, are you asking about contact (leads/customers) management, or content (website/blog) management?


Sorry about that. yes, contact management


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I think that the software was like $4k. Yes expensive, but it does the trick. The monthly is for online. We don't have that.
> It is made for "larger" companies with a large database of customers. Smaller company, I would go with* QB Customer Manage*r.


Back in 2005, I got a free copy of the QB Customer Manager software. A lot of people complained about it, but I liked it due to its simplicity to use, and it did what I wanted. 
Does QB still promote their CRM software? Is there a new version of it out? Is it still a viable piece of software or have they quit producing it now? I googled around for it but couldn't find any info.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

^Not sure, we don't use it after getting Market Sharp.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We had Zoho CRM, it is very inexpensive but too much for our size.
Now we use Pipeline Deals. It seems to be simple and inexpensive.
I know there are a few paint contractors using it. 
Yes, cloud based.


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.act.com/

I haven't used it personally but a very good friend of mine who is a painter swears black and blue that it's one of the best purchases he's ever made.

He said it took a bit to get his head around it but once he got it he hasn't looked back!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I use ACT! on a PC - Track all leads info/follow-ups/email marketing/syncs all QB data via QBSales


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's a screenshot of things I track (well, used to for a long time). It took me about 20-25 hours to learn everything and set things up/customize.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Does Act integrate at all with Quickbooks or only their own accounting program. Act is an option for me because I used it for years so no big learning curve. Disadvantage is they are only PC and I am on a mac but I use Parallels to run Quickbooks so it is doable.

I looked at Pipeline but didn't like that it is only Cloud based. Anyone using Daylite?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Heidi, like I said above - you have to use something like http://www.dblinkup.com/ or http://www.qbsalesdata.com/ to fully integrate qb and act.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

act...............


----------

